#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Названия лекарств

## Вадим Асадулин

Хотел составить базу данных по препаратам Тибетской Медицины, которые выпускаются в Китае. Мало того, что названия плохо читаются, часть написаны не печатным шрифтом, а на U-me, попались изображения и на старописьменном монгольском (так я думаю, судя по графике написания). Переведите в кирилицу, пожалуйста, перевести я сумею.
Например:

Если это не противоречит правилам форума – скину ещё несколько изображений.
Китайская транслитерация – Garidi Wuwei Wan, делаю смелое предположение, случайно это не «Гаруда-5», khyung lnga ཁྱུང་ལྔ་ ?
Можно было бы завести какую-нибудь межконфессиональную тему, ведь названия на нескольких языках.
Имея такую базу данных, будет легко порекомендовать лечение, приложив картинку, для точного выбора лекарств.

----------


## Вангдраг

Вы врач,чтобы рекомендовать медпрепараты?

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы врач,чтобы рекомендовать медпрепараты?


...без осмотра пациента.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Да, я врач, практикующий Тибетскую и Монгольскую Медицины. Без осмотра пациента возможно назначение, когда, например, его знаешь.
У меня товарищ живет в Китае, лечился у меня тибетскими препаратами, был результат, лекарства кончились, теперь можно порекомендовать купить в Китае.
Существует специальный опросник, по которому можно заочно поставить приблизительный диагноз и назначить безвредное лечение.
Я открыл лингвистическую тему... Этические проблемы заочного лечения можно обсудить отдельно. 
Вот ещё лингвистическая загадка:
Обнаружил известный тибетский состав, название на коробке: se-‘bru dwangs gnas, по-монгольски - Тунгалаг-5:

Этот номер написан на коробочке - Z63020296. Поискав в Google по этому номеру, просмотрел несколько десятков сайтов и нашел, что искал - китайскую транслитерацию на латинице в двух вариантах:
Anzhi Jinghuasan Jiaonang и Anzhi Jinghua San Jiao Nang. Китайским я не владею. Какой вариант из них верный и является ли названием лекарства по китайски или калькой с тибетского? В поисковиках по Доказательной медицине я ничего не нашел.

----------


## Сергей А

А где можно посмотреть отзывы о клиниках тибетской медицины на БФ/в нете? Интересует лечение болезней внутренних органов, ссс, суставов в Москве.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Это лингвистическая тема! Напишите личное письмо, посоветую конкретного специалиста в Москве, или откройте \ продолжите тему о Тибетской Медицине, например, здесь:
http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=42

----------

Сергей А (25.10.2009)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

У меня в базе данных около 20000 названий препаратов Тибетской Медицины. При сравнении прописей возникают трудности идентификации названий, когда под одним названием присутствуют разные составы по содержанию, или наоборот один и тот же состав называется по-разному. Еще большая путаница возникает при сопоставлении монгольских и тибетских составов. В монгольском языке, когда нет оригинальных монгольских названий, применяются, так называемые, монгольские тибетизмы, которые сложно идентифицировать при написании и, тем более, на слух. У меня скопилось несколько десятков названий лекарств из разных монгольских источников, которые я не могу идентифицировать и найти тибетские эквиваленты. Это не позволяет написать полные инструкции с применением литературных источников на разных языках. Также необходима унификация названий. Возможно, какие-то названия искажены из-за неразборчивости написания в первоисточниках. Предлагаю Вашему вниманию этот список. 
Алтангагнуур, Ар 8 (амтлаг), Ар үр сад жиг, Аржув, Ариун утлага, Архины эм, Аюур доржпалам, Бадма 5 тан (хамарт дусаах ам), Бажаг рилбо, Бажи шалло 8 тан, Бажигрилбо, Базар тогба (Важра), Балдуг 13, 7, Балжор 8, Балчин 23 (жавхлант), Бам ман 11, Бамын туулга (Бамшал), Бансилдугтан, Барбор 12 (гүвдрүү), Басам манмар, Баяг 10, Билуа 11, Бодза 8, Бой он 4,11,16, Бойгорзавуу, Бонгор 18, Боролзгоно, Брагвай, Брадонсэлжир, Брайнажүдэн, Брүгар 10 тан, Брэцэл 12, Бүйжа 12 ын тан, Буйнаг 5, Булчирхай 8, Булчирхайн эм, Бүрүмзо 12 ын тан, Бүрүсүр 5 ын тан, Бэвлин 5, Бэда 12, Бэман 9, Вандил, Ванза 11, Вансэмбэрүү, Гагод 9, Гаджой 12, Гадинг-пурелжин, Галажийдэв, Галмэ хорло, Ганга 6, Ганжуур ганлуншитан, Ганман 7 (хөлийн эм), Гаравчагдал, Гаршатонва, Гово жад 5 тан, Гово тагжод 6 (толгойн цусыг зогсоогч), Гогчэн 7, Годмаха 8 (Гарняза 8), Гонтог 13, 7 тан, Гүн түв 10, Гүнжид жалмо, Гүнчүн 24, Гүсүми 8, Гүсэлжадва, Гэби манмар, Гэмжид 18 (хатаан үйлдэгч), Гэсар 21, Даваг манаг 15, Даваднирчин, Давачүжүн, Давсэн 6, Дагалдуулал: Жасэр 5, Дагниүн 4, Дагшин 2, Дажүд 9, Дамази 8, Дамба 4, Дамдин 11, Дамжуурын дом, Дангүн 4, 8, 15 ын тан, Данжом (хавдрыг дарагч), Данжом жүг жи 5, Данма цэ жүд, Дар жэ 4 тан, Дарган 20, Дармадежин, Даси марбо (улаан зээрд морины явдал), Даси марбо 21 (улаан зээрд морины явдал), Даси сэрбо (шар морины явдал), Дачү 7, Дашүн 6 тан, Дежиндуг, Дивсан 13 (бузрыг ариутгагч), Дижин 7 (баас гаргагч), Дилан (Анхилмал), Димиг 7,9, Димэд давий чүжүн (хиргүй сарны ундрал), Дич 7, До (чулуу 4), Дова за 4, Дова пэл 13 (хүчийг арвидуулагч), Довачүн 3 ын тан, Довчин 23, Довчэн 8, Довчэн түлхүр, Додлүн 15, Дожа 5 (цайны чулуу 5), Дожа 8, Дожал 18 (ялагч чулуу 4), Дожиуй 4, Дози 15 (чулууны шим), Донжарчимо, Дорж тогвав (очирт аянга буулгагч), Дорж яншүн, Досил 22, Дүвтов рилгар 5,8, Дүдзи пала 8, Дүзжижутан, Дүй ва тан (хураах тан), Дүммой ми 18, Дүмтал чүгэм жи жор (усыг хатаагч, эвлүүлсэн үнсний найрлага), Дүнгар 12, Дэва нюгу 15, Дэвсан 13 (бузрыг ариусгагч), Дэвшин 13 утлага (хамароги тамхь холжь), Дэгдийн туулга, Дэжид гүнпан (бүхэнд туслах амгаланг үйлдэгч), Дэмчигжонлон, Дэмэн 12, Дэнчү 9, Дэхор 15, Ершин 12, Жабүр 8 тан (хөлрүүлэгч), Жагва мижад, Жагжэ 5 ын тан, Жагод 7 тан, Жагшүү рилбо, Жад жор 25 бөх, Жажиг 5 тан, Жажир-няран-а, Жажэг 6, Жалбадашийн тагтал гунсэл, Жалбо 10 (хаан), Жалмо 4, Жалмо чү жид, Жанаг сержи рилбо (хятад алтан үрэл), Жанлиг банзад 12, Жанүа 7, Жасэр 5 (Дагалдуулал), Жацова 4 ийн тан, Жашин-дунба, Жишээгүндэл, Жигмэд 13 ын тан, Жижом манаг рилбо (ерөнхий дарагч увдисын үрел) или Манаг жижом рилбо (увдист ерөнхий дарагч үрел), Жилин 6,25, Жипази ава, Жисэр гүндэл, Житүр 4, Жоглома 12, Жончэн зэжод 5 (их архгийн үзүүрийг дарагч), Жугин 11, Жүгман 3 (шүрших, түрхэх эм), Жүгман 7 тан (бөөлжүүлэх эм), Жүд дүй 14 (шим хураагч), Жүд дүй чинбо (шим хураагч их найрлага), Жүд жал 40, Жу-жид-жал-хар, Жунз 3 тан, Жунз 5 тан, Жүр үр 6 гэдэг (Ави 6 тан), Жэрүг 6,8,12,13, Жэрцад гүртүн, Зава а манмар (5 үндэсний тосон эм), Заг таг 7, Загарбо 25 (цагаан хуян), Загбүн 13, Задьвалжуна, Зан ян 17, Зати 8 (Цөс өвс), Зачун 13, Зидажор 11, Зижор 8,11, Зобу 25, Зочүн рилбо, Зэ о 6,12, Зэллон 17,23, Идшин норов 16 или Идшиннорвү ий жүд жор (сэтгэлчлэнгийн зэндмэнийн шимийн найрлага), Лавс ча нём бүрилшал, Лагча 6, Ласаган 8, 9, Ливибалжир, Лигдан 13,18 (сайн төгөлдөр), Ло наг дэн манаг данба (уушигны өгөрийг татагч нууц увдист үрел), Ловон бадамжунай, Ломбо 3, Лон жүн 7, Лүдүд 18, Луй-жи-жудлэн, Лүнжом 5, Лүншал, Лхамо бүнтүн, Лэвбибалжор, Магбон 13, 18 (жанжин), Мансэр чүн э ү, Марбо да зод, Марзэн 13, Мигван 15, Минтүн гүнжом (харшгүй бүхнийг арилгагч), Минтүн гүнсэл (харшгүй бүхнийг арилгагч), Мо рин загчү, Могрорилбо, Монодсэлбэ, Морэнзогжим, Мөгийннямба дунба, Мөөг, Мүнсил донмэ (харанхуйг арилгагч зул), Мэда 12, Мэжи хорло 19, Наги 7, Нагрин 11, Нагрин жагчү (Өгөрийн эм), Нагчар 3, Намарит бүрүнаг 10, Намарит сантал, Намарит үлжү 14, Намаритлонбо 3, Намжаг 14, Намжаг дорж, Намжаг тогвив (аянга буулгагч), Намрит чинцад гүртүн, Нарабин сэргод 3, Нарабин шүдаг 3, Нацаг 6, Ни да жэндогги жор (нар, сарыг дээш буцаах), Ни да хажор (нар, сарны найрлага), Нид гүг 3 (нойр даллагч), Нидахжур 4, Нима 16, Нимаи одцар 21, Ниншал 5 (зүрхний туулга), Нишүн 17, Нишүн дүдзи 21, Ниясог 9, Ноджин жагжи рилвү, Ножид 6, Норчин, Нэнбо юн рүн 6, Нюгүзэ 25, Нямдан 19, Нян дүл тово (нянг номхотгогч дошин), Нянзад гүртүн, Нянлан бамбо гүндэн, Нянсүрүн 6, Нянхэ 17, о цава сум, Оормон, Жорүа, Очирваань утлага, Оюу 25, Пабзи 9, Пагчин 6, 9, Панба гүндэн (бүхэнд туслагч), Панми 10, Пин ан сан, Полонжусум, Полүн 12, Ранү 4 ийн тан, Ргжод 10, Рилайнамжил 7, Рин ман 12, Ринчин 8, Ринчэн үгтов, Ринчэн шагва 10, Рицад гүнжом 12, Рицод 10, 12 ын тан, Ришан 12, Родман 16, Ротат, Рүваман чинбо (эврийн их эм), Рүглүгүнсэл, Рүниян 2, Рха ган 7, Рхгшал 5, Рхижэ 7, Рэгва бүржом, Рэжом намдүг, Рэтог манаг 21, Сабир 14, Сага 7 тан, Сайман 10, Салжид бойрин чэва, Салжид бойринма, Сан-адун-жир-нуц, Сандүг 13 (6-сайн), Санман 6 жүсэржи (гэдэсний хатгалгын нууц эм), Санмар түйва (зэсийн үнсний угаагч эм), Санчү 35, Сасэр 6, Сахууг амарлиулах найралт, Сахууг таслах найралт, Сахууг хайлуулах найралт, Сахуугийн туулга, Сооддүнтан, Сова он 4 тан, Соз (шүд) 5, Сонма шижид, Сөд, Сүгмүг 8, Сүрхар рил он 19 (Сүрхарвагийн хөх үрэл), Сэзин жагжу, Сэлжор чэнмо, Сэмбэрбадам-дубжитиу, Сэмбэргу, Сэмдэжид (сэтгэлийг амарлуулан үйлдэгч), Сэмжидэжид, Сэмжиддэжид, Сэнгар 12 (цагаан арслан), Сэраул 7, Сэрбо дарэ 3 (шар сүх), Сэржим 6, Сэржом 6, Сэрмо 25, Сэро 25, Сэртэн 13, Сэрунняран-а, Сэршал 6, 9, Сэрши, Сэрэндэн 28, Та 9 (алаг), Таван сала, Такцадсэлбий гургумдумба, Тамхинаас гаргах эм, Таназовжад, Тарзадноров, Тартүм 4, Таршүг рилбо, Тидаг 15, Тижиддумба, Тий ва (цөс) 7, 8, Тий ва тан 21 (шарын тан 21), Тийжор 11,13, Тог да 13, Тог та 23, Тогба 16, Тонжид 5, 30, Точү холман 10, Тужидит, Түлхүр 10, 20, Тураах эм, Тэнжой гү (гүйцэд засагч 9), Үгрү 15 (шар шувууны өд), Үгчи 8, Удул 25, Үлжид 9, Хавангийн 7, Хала 20, Хала жай дэв (нянгийн туулга), Халданманжир, Халжид, Халти-дам, Хамжаажадтан, Хамрын эм наман 7, Ханд санман 3 (нууцалсан ханд эм), Хүй дэв манмар, Цачирчимо, Цаян наджил, Цози 12 ын тан, Цози 6 гийн тан, Чагдор рил бо (үрэл), Чагдаррылбу, Чаням 10 (ням жор тэгш хувьт найрлага), Чаням 15 (тэгш хувьт), Чигтүв 13 (чадагч), Чигтүв 8, 15, Чигтүв 18 (танпром 18), Чигтүв 9 (чадагч 9, танпром 9 гэдэг), Чидуг ман жор няран а, Чилавари 7, Чинадреншил, Чинбарай 5 ын тан, Чинбо ий жашал (элэгний зөөлөн туулга), Чинлүн 8 ын тан, Чиншо 13, Чихний дүлийн эм, Чихний эм, Чүважар чинбо, Чүман сада 14, Чүран сэржи рилбо, Чүсил 15 (ус арилгагч), Чүсил гүргүм 21, Чүсэргэм тан, Чүхор 11, Чүчин 13,24,25, Ша (мах) жор даряган, Ша (мах) жор тибо, 9 Шан бүрүм, Шарү 6 (бугын эвэр) тан, Шарү 8, Шинжүд 21, Шинхла 14, Шоггог 4, Шоман-атан, Шош 7, Шүр 25, Ээрэм а тан, Юн-аа, Явагч 6, Яйжма 7, Ямравжингу, Янжор 9, Янтүв 13.
И вот последняя информация, названия, которые не могу идентифицировать, не включены в алфавитном порядке.
ГОЮ-ДЕПАК, ГУРКЮН-ЧАГДУР, ГЮРУ 5, 25, ДАБИЙД 13, ДАДУ, ДЕРУ 14, ДРАКЬЮНГ, ЖАТАР 10, ЛУНДУГ 18, МЕНСИЛ, ПО-КЬЮНГ, ТАГ-ШИГ, ТКУЧУМ, ЧИННИ-СИНСЕЛ, ШИ-ДЖЕ 11.
За прошедший почти год после первой публикации этого сообщения: 
http://forum.medicinform.net/index.p...F2%E8%E7%EC%FB
мне удалось расшифровать несколько десятков названий, но их место заняли новые загадки монгольской орфографии. Мне кажется, я понял основное правило – ни каких правил!
Если кому интересно, могу опубликовать новый список.
Обращение к модератору, если можно - удалите сообщения не по теме или создайте из них отдельную.

----------


## Denli

> мне удалось расшифровать несколько десятков названий, но их место заняли новые загадки монгольской орфографии. Мне кажется, я понял основное правило – ни каких правил!


А как вы хотели))) если даже в Непале на упаковке ринчена, купленного в МЦК быть написано: bju dmar nyer lnga (в первом слоге пропущена приписная ra).




> Если кому интересно, могу опубликовать новый список.


Конечно публикуйте. Вдруг кому-то пригодится.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (25.10.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Есть мнение что китайские лекарства по тибетским рецептам производимые в промышленных объемах не дотягивают до нужной планки в отличие от лекарств сделанных вручную эмчи ламами.

----------

Сергей А (25.10.2009)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Получил сегодня впервые лекарство, изготовленное в городе Хух-Хо́то, КНР. На словах было сказано, что это – bdud-rtzi ril-dkar, བདུད་རྩི་རིལ་དཀར།, этикетка написана от руки, разобрать её не могу:

М. б. кто поможет с транслитерацией или переводом? Интересный специфический запах.

----------


## Кунсанг

Написано Цагаан урил - Белая пилюля.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (26.12.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Манба Дацан:
 
http://www.manbadatsan.mn/-menuid=2.htm
Список препаратов от 29.08.2008:
Агар 8, Агар 15, Агар 17, Агар 35, Арүр 10, Арчун, Бамнад 3, Банзи 12, Барагшин ханд, Барагшин 5, Бойгор 10, Бойчун, Болман 7, Бөөлжүүлэг, Брайву 3, Брэга, Вүдод, Вүтов, Гавар 9, Гагол 11, Гарнаг 10, Гарша 6, Гиван 9, Гоньд 6, Гоюу 7, Гүмбрүм 7, Гүмбрүм 11, Гүргүм 7, Гүргүм 13, Гүргүмчигтан, Гүрчүн, Даль 16, Данманайжог, Данмачүдэн, Дарву 5, Дигаг 3, Диман 4, Динмантан, Диман 12, Доншин 4, Донжүгохав, Доржжан, Дүгсэлтан, Дүдзи 5, Дүдзи 10, Дэгд 3, Дэгд 8, Ермачигтан, Жамц 4, Жамц жүгва, Жидангаачигтан, Жирүгчигтан, Жонлон 7, Жонлон 12, Жонш 6 (цава, годва), Жумз 5, Жумз 15, Жүрүрчигтан, Жүрүр 6, Жэрвачигтан, Задьчигтан, Задь 5, Замлин брүгда, Зандан 3, Зандан 8, Зидарга 11, Зөөлөн шимт, Зово 25, Зэмбэ 5, Индра 4, Лидэр 7, Лишчигтан, Лишь 6, Лишь 13, Лоцатгүнсэл, Лүдүд 18, Маннагчинмо, Мартан11, Мана 4, Мана 5 (гүргүмтэй), Марво 3, Мүгвоюлжал, Мүчү 4, Мэнбожүгва, Мэнбо 9, Нагрул, Норов 7, Нүманданжүг, Олмосэй 25, Оюу 25, Руда 2, Руда 6, Регончигтан, Санман, Сожид 11, Сорогзин 11, Сороол 4, Сороол 7, Сочун, Сүгмэлчигтан, Сүгмэл 3, Сүгмэл 10, Сүгчун, Сэртүн 7, Сэрдог 5, Сэрдог 18, Сэрши, Сэрво 7, Сэнбэрүүгүндээ, Сэца, Тагтанонбо, Тагтүг 4, Тагчинжомбийдорж, Танчэн 25, Тампром 7, Тийшал, Тичэ 7, Хамрын туулга, Цалгар 7, Цөсний туулга, Цээнэ, Чун 5, Чүсэрмансүм, Чүсэргэмтан 9, Шижид 6 (гарво), Шижид 11, Шимшин 3, Шимшин 6, Ширү, Шүр 25, Юнва 4, Юрил 13, Ютогтанмар, Ямала 3.
http://forum.medicinform.net/index.p...opic=6855&st=0
Нужно сравнить с тем списком, что вчера принесли, он гораздо обширнее.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Результат двухнедельной работы. 
Расшифровка названий.
Агар 8, это - Шун агар-8, зүрхэн агар-8, шүн-гол, чухал, чима жүд жи-хойд үндэсний, Шүн Агар-8, Шүн агару жадба, зүрхний агар-8, *«Главный состав из коренной сутры»*, ar-klu, [Ah-ghar] – ‘Eaglewood’, «Состав на основе древесины орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis из восьми компонентов из Тайной Тантры», ཨ་གར་བརྒྱད་པ་རྒྱུད་ལས།, a-gar brgyad pa rgyud las.
Агар 15, это - а-gar bco-lnga, ཨ་གར་བཅོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр чу-нá], «Состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis»
Агар 17, это - a-gar bcu-bdun, ཨ་གར་བཅུ་བདུན།, [а-кыр чу-дун], «Состав из семнадцати компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis». 
Агар 35, это-то а-gar so-lnga, ཨ་གར་སོ་ལྔ།, [а-кыр су-нà], «Состав из тридцати пяти компонентов на основе древесины китайского орлиного дерева Aquilaria sinensis».
Арүр 10, это - Бөөрний ар-үр – 10, ཨ་རུ་མཁལ་མ་བཅུ་པ།, a-ru mkhal-ma bcu-pa, a-ru 10, [а-рỳ кэ-мà чу-вà (ам.)], « Состав из десяти компонентов для лечения заболеваний почек на основе плодов миробалана Terminalia chebula». 
Арчун, это – а-khyung, ཨ་ཁྱུང།, [а-чỳн], a-bcu khyung-bsnan, ཨ་བཅུ་ཁྱུང་བསྣན།, [а-чу чỳн-нан], «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения болезней Нижней Части Тела на основе плодов Terminalia chebula с Гарудой».
Арьсны түрхлэг, мазь для лечения заболеваний кожи (нет прописи).
Бамнад 3, bam-nad sel ba'i sman? нет перевода и прописи.  
Банзи 12, син. Банзидо 12, spang-rtsi bcu-gnyis, སྤང་རྩི་བཅུ་གཉིས།, [pang-tzi], ‘Pterocephaus hookeri 12’. «Состав из двенадцати компонентов на основе соцветий соссюреи иволистной Saussurea salicifolia».
Барагшин ханд, кханда из мумиё Trogopterus xanthipes.
Барагшин 5, несколько вариантов, brag-zhun lnga? thang?
Барагшин 9, несколько вариантов, син. Барагшун гүва, Брагжун 9, Врагшүн 9, 九味渣驯丸, brag-zhun dgu-pa, བྲག་ཞུན་དགུ་པ།, [тчàк-сюнь гу-вà], «Порошок из девяти компонентов на основе мумия Trogopterus xanthipes».
Бахуун эм, Лекарство от зоба, нет прописи.
Бойгор 10, это - Бой-гар 10, spos-dkar bcu-pa, སྤོས་དཀར་བཅུ་པ།, [пи-кэр чу-вà], «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе камфары Liquidambar formosana».
Бойчун, это - spos-khyung bco-lnga, སྤོས་ཁྱུང་བཅོ་ལྔ།, spos-khyung 15, [poeh-kuoong chon-ga], ‘Garuda of camphor 15’, [пи-чỳн чу-нà], «Состав из пятнадцати компонентов на основе камфары Liquidambar formosana с Гарудой».
Болман 7, син. Болмандүнба, Хавангийн гүргэм-7, ‘bol-sman bdun-pa, [bhoel-mhen], འབོལ་སྨན་བདུན་པ།, skyu- ru bdun-pa, སྐྱུ་རུ་བདུན་པ།, ‘Melicinal softener 7’, གུར་གུམ་བདུན་པ།, gur-gum bdun-pa.
Бөөлжүүлэг, рвотное, нет прописи
Брайву 3, син. Бариав-3, ‘bras-bu gsum thang, འབྲས་བུ་གསུམ་ཐང།, [deh-bhoo soom-thung], ‘Triple fruit decoction’, Врайвү 3 тан, Гурван үрийн тан, «Отвар из трёх плодов».
Брэгга 13, син. Бираага 13, бираг 13, bre-ga bcu-gsum, བྲེ་ག་བཅུ་གསུམ།, [джйи-кà чу-сỳм], «Состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе семян ярутки, Thlaspi spp.».
Булчирхайн эм,  не перевел, лекарство для лечения заболеваний желез? лимфоузлов?
Прошу помочь доперевести и поделиться рецептурой.

----------

Иван Денисов (17.06.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Вонтаг 25, это - Бонтаг 25, bong-khrag nyer-lnga, བོང་ཁྲག་ཉེར་ལྔ།, [вон-тчàк нйер-нà], Илжигний цус 25, «Охлаждающий состав из двадцати пяти компонентов на основе крови осла Equus asinus для лечения заболеваний суставов и кожи».
Вүдод нет перевода  
Вүтов, grub thob?
Гавар 9, ga-bur dgu-pa, не менее 9 вариантов
Гагол 11, это - ka-ko-la bcu-gcig pa, ཀོ་ལ་བཅུ་གཅིག།, [ка-ко-ла чу-чик ва], «Состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе плодов кардамона Amomum tsao-ko для лечения болезней Селезенки». 
Гарнаг 10, это - Пагрил 10, син. Гарнаг жү, Хар габүр-10, gar nag bcu pa, [ghar-nhak], phag ril bcu pa, གར་ནག་བཅུ་པ།, gar-phyogs, གར་ཕྱོགས།, grang-mkhris bcu-pa, ‘Black camphor 10’, གྲང་མཁྲིས་བཅུ་པ།, «Состав из десяти компонентов на основе чёрной камфары для лечения Холода Желчи». 
Гарша 6, нет перевода
Гиван 9, это - Гиваан 9, gi-wang dgu-pa, གི་ཝང་དགུ་པ།, [ги-ван гу-ба], [ghi-wam], ‘Gallstone 9’, «Состав из девяти компонентов на основе желчных камней быка».
Гоньд 6, это – go-snyod drug-pa, go-snyod drug, གོ་སྙོད་དྲུག་ཐང།, «Состав из шести компонентов на основе плодов тмина обыкновенного Carum carvi».
Гоюу 7, это - go-yu bdun pa, གོ་ཡུ་བདུན་པ།, [ghoo-yoo], ‘Betel-nut 7’, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов пальмы арека катеху Areca catechu».
Гүмбрүм 7, это - Yзэм-7, Гүмбрүм дүнба, Гүнбрүм 7, Ло мүгсэл-уушигны борыг арилгагч, rgun ‘brum bdun pa, རྒུན་འབྲུམ་བདུན་པ།, [guen-doom], ‘Grape 7’, Padma cough formula, Padma Husten-Formel, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе плодов винограда Vitis vinifera».
Гүмбрүм 11, син. Лишь-11, Лишь жүжиг, Лиш-11, ལི་ཤི་བཅུ་གཅིག།, li-shi bcu-gcig, «Состав из одиннадцати компонентов на основе плодов винограда Vitis vinifera», Лигүм, ལི་རྒུན།, li-rgun. 
Гүргүм 7, это - Гүргүм дүнба, gur-gum bdun, «Состав из семи компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius», གུར་གུམ་བདུན།, [gurgum dünpa], более 40 вариантов.
Гүргүм 13, это Гүр-гэм 13, Гүргүм жүсүм, gur-gum bcu-gsum, གུར་གུམ་བཅུ་གསུམ།, «Состав из тринадцати компонентов на основе цветков сафлора красильного Carthamus tinctorius».
Гүргүмчигтан, это – gur-gum chig thang, གུར་གུམ་ཆིག་ཐང།, «Отвар цветков сафлора красильного, Carthamus tinctorius».
Гүрчүн, это – gur-khyung,  གུར་ཁྱུང།, [гур-чун], «Противовоспалительный состав для лечения заболеваний «окон тела».
Даль 16, это – Дали 16, да-ли чу-дуг, Харабор 16, da-li bcu-drug pa, དྭ་ལིས་བཅུ་དྲུག།, [Dha-lee], «Состав из шестнадцати компонентов на основе цветков рододендрона Rhododendron adamsii», ‘Rhododendron anthopogon, the sixteen’.
Данманайжог, син. Тунгалаг 5, Данма най жог, Дагма-найжог, Данма 5, Дамнайжиг, Дамнайнжог, Сэмбэрүү ава, se-'bru dwangs ma gnas 'jog, དྭངས་མ་གནས་འཇོག།, dwangs-ma gnas-sbyor, སེ་འབྲུ་དྭངས་གནས།, [dhung-ma neh-jhor], dangs gnas, ‘Maintainer of the site of essences’, «Состав сохраняющий Первоэлементы», Z63020296, Anzhi Jinghuasan Jiaonang, Anzhi Jinghua San Jiao Nang. 
Данмачүдэн, dwangs ma chu ‘dren, དྭངས་མ་ཆུ་འདྲེན།, «Питательный сок вытягивающий воду 10»?
Дарву 5, син. Чацаргана 5, Дарву банза, Дарбу 5, Доров 5, star-bu lnga pa, སྟར་བུ་ལྔ་པ།, [тар-бу нга па], «Состав из пяти компонентов на основе плодов облепихи Hippophae rhamnoides», ‘Buckthorn 5’, [tahr-bhoo], ‘Sea Buckthorn 5’.
Хотелось бы составить общий указатель синонимов в разных традициях, как у А. Кособурова, только с латинской составляющей названий сырья и медицинской нозологией, близкой к МКБ.

----------


## Кунсанг

Булчирхай это железА, но поскольку их очень много, трудно что-либо сказать. Мне знакомы по быту только булчирхай как образование в жире, которое не едят и выковыривают.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (19.06.2013)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Булчирхай это железА, но поскольку их очень много, трудно что-либо сказать. Мне знакомы по быту только булчирхай как образование в жире, которое не едят и выковыривают.


Учитывая Ваш контекст, думаю, что не может быть одного универсального лекарства для всех эндокринных желез, а для лимфоузлов - пожалуйста.
Вот перевести бы на тибетский...

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Получил лекарство. Этикетка на монгольском.
*Ганжур*.
Производство. Эрүүл мэндийн яамны харьяа уламжлалт эм эмийн ургамлын компани. 
Хоолой хаагдах, аманд яр шарх гарах зэргийг засахад хэрэглэнэ. Яр шарханд тустай гадуур хэрэглэнэ.
Өдөрт 1-2 удаа бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна.
У меня в базе данных нет этого лекарства.
М. б. кто подскажет название на тибетском?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

В поисках инструкции нашел аптеку:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Получил лекарство. Этикетка на монгольском.
> *Ганжур*.
> Производство. Эрүүл мэндийн яамны харьяа уламжлалт эм эмийн ургамлын компани. 
> Хоолой хаагдах, аманд яр шарх гарах зэргийг засахад хэрэглэнэ. Яр шарханд тустай гадуур хэрэглэнэ.
> Өдөрт 1-2 удаа бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна.
> У меня в базе данных нет этого лекарства.
> М. б. кто подскажет название на тибетском?


На этикетке состава нет, выслан запиской.
Переводы инструкции и сырья на русский язык сделаны мой впервые.
Ларьз [син. Ларзи (син. Хүдрийн заар) – добавлено мной, это мускус Moschus berezovskii], Гавар [син. Гавүр – добавлено мной, это камфара Cinnamonum camphora], Жоглом [син. Чулуун шунх, это циннабарит – добавлено мной], Шунх, [повторно, циннабарит – ошибка или не должно быть запятой], Хясаа [син. Нячи – добавлено мной, это раковина Haliotis diversicolor], Жонш [Calcitum (CaCO3)], Эр алтан хүхэр орсон – дословно, сильная золотая сера, «орсон» – перевести не удалось, видимо, какая-то разновидность самородной серы? Бүх торл-н (неразборчиво от руки) яр шарханд гадуур хэрэглэнэ.
Применяется при заболеваниях горла, полости рта, инфекционной (сифилис, дифтерия, абсцесс) или травматической этиологии.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Получил лекарство производства Эрүүл мэндийн яамны харьяа уламжлалт эм эмийн ургамлын компани. 
Жүр-үр – 7. 
Хамраас цус гарах, цустай бөөлжий, шархнаас цус гарах зэрэгт сайн.
Өдөрт 1-2 удаа буцалгаж ууна. 
Применяется для лечения нарушений кровообращения, рвоты с кровью, но далее получается коряво: *шархнаас цус гарах зэрэгт сайн* – от ран кровь выводит одновременно хорошо.
Прошу помочь с переводом последней фразы. Убирает синяки?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Не могу перевести в инструкции "шимжүүлэх", нет ни в одном словаре.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Получил лекарство. Этикетка на монгольском.
> *Ганжур*.
> Производство. Эрүүл мэндийн яамны харьяа уламжлалт эм эмийн ургамлын компани. 
> Хоолой хаагдах, аманд яр шарх гарах зэргийг засахад хэрэглэнэ. Яр шарханд тустай гадуур хэрэглэнэ.
> Өдөрт 1-2 удаа бүлээн усаар даруулж ууна.
> У меня в базе данных нет этого лекарства.
> М. б. кто подскажет название на тибетском?


Ура! нашел! skam gyur, སྐམ་གྱུར།

----------

